
Elsevier Awarded U.S. Patent for “Online Peer Review System and Method” - p4bl0
http://www.infodocket.com/2016/08/30/elsevier-awarded-u-s-patent-for-online-peer-review-system-and-method/
======
p4bl0
This just makes me furious. How can the patent office be so stupid as awarding
this kind of patent? In particular when the prior art is everywhere:
EasyChair, HotCRP, SciencesConf, EditorialManager…

~~~
T-A
Maybe they hate peer review. :)

